# Problem bei der GUI - Zu viele Spielbretter



## javanatting (30. Apr 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner JFrame Klasse. Bei Spielbeginn erscheint ein Fenster in der ich die Spieleranzahl auswählen kann. Wenn ich nun angebe das 2 Spieler teilnehmen, erscheinen 2 identische Fenster in denen man Name und Farbe des jeweiligen Spielers auswählen kann. Soweit so gut....
Wenn ich aber bei den Fenstern auf OK drücke wird bei beiden ein Spielbrett erzeugt. Mein Problem ist nun das nur ein Spielbrett erzeugt werden soll. Wie kann ich das lösen? Stimmt mein Ansatz mit der For-Schleife?



```
class MyActionListener implements ActionListener {		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			
			
				if (e.getSource() == addSpieler) {
					int x=Integer.valueOf(dropdown.getSelectedIndex());
					setVisible(false);
					dispose(); 
					for(int i=0;i<=x;i++){
					new NewSpieler();


					}
				}


		}
	}
```


----------



## franky27 (30. Apr 2015)

Na wenn deine NewSpieler Klasse auch das Spielbrett beinhaltet ist es klar das auch zwei davon angelegt werden... kann man aus dem Codeausschnitt aber ja nicht erkennen.


----------



## Major_Sauce (30. Apr 2015)

Wenn das so ist, wie es franky oben erwähnt hat, dann einfach mal das "Spielbrett" static machen, oder in einer anderen Klasse initialisieren.


----------

